# [email protected] The Charity Motor Show, Snetterton circuit,17/11/13



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi guys ,

Thought I would post this up early as last year we had a really good take up with 17 TT's present. This year the event will not only encompass circuit passenger rides with professional drivers but also a large display of sports and classic vehicles. All monies raised on the day from entry to paying for the passenger rides all go to charity. Please see below link for info.

http://www.charityse.co.uk/index.asp

We would have a static display the same as last year and it would be great to get a good number again. Just post in if you would like to attend. It was a great day out last year.

Arrival time is 0830 , I thought we could do the same as last year and meet on the entrance road near the ticket gate , we will then be guided in to our position and we can set up there. 

Neil

Who is attending :

Neilc
Millepeed
Richyboy
Ryanmtt
Nobby
Ruffmeister
MikeTT
Pugwash69
SexyTT
Nick TT
Readerj001
IvorTT


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Coumt me in :-*


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

yep


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm in 8)


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm in too be good to see you all too! Hope all is well Neil


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks guys , looking forward to this again.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Just a quick one to say you can actually pre-book your passenger rides on the website so no queuing like last year


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

I would like to attend.  Looking forward to fun on the track :lol: Be great to see Neil's efforts with TTOC stand


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TT Mike said:


> I would like to attend.  Looking forward to fun on the track :lol: Be great to see Neil's efforts with TTOC stand


Hi Mike , good pleased you are coming , should be a good day out.


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

neilc said:


> TT Mike said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to attend.  Looking forward to fun on the track :lol: Be great to see Neil's efforts with TTOC stand
> ...


Will it be easy to spot the TTOC stand on arrival?? 8)


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Can't wait, been a while bee good to catch up with you all!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

richyboy said:


> Can't wait, been a while bee good to catch up with you all!


Sure will , I will post up arrival times and plan etc very soon.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I might be able to attend. I have nothing else planned that weekend.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Pugwash69 said:


> I might be able to attend. I have nothing else planned that weekend.


Great , I will put you down then. It should be a good day out.


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

Was hoping to go as would be a new experience, interesting and fun. However it seems i would have to go on my own  would that matter? Lois


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I can't see anything suggesting an entrance fee. Can you confirm it's free entry to the venue?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Ten quid! _Per car._

No exceptions!   

Unless you're walking from Lincs! :lol:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Pugwash69 said:


> I can't see anything suggesting an entrance fee. Can you confirm it's *free entry *to the venue?


 To a charity event? _*Tight git!*_ :roll:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Whatever, I have two cars going for 4 people. I thought I'd ask as it wasn't mentioned. :roll:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

sexytt said:


> Was hoping to go as would be a new experience, interesting and fun. However it seems i would have to go on my own  would that matter? Lois


Hi Lois , course it doesn't matter if you come alone , the more cars the merrier and none of us bite :wink: I will put you down anyway.



Pugwash69 said:


> I can't see anything suggesting an entrance fee. Can you confirm it's free entry to the venue?


It's £10.00 per car for entrance but it's very good value considering what they are organising and that the entrance money goes to charity too.

P.s I will post up meeting times etc very soon as soon as confirmed to me.


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Definitely up for this. I've managed to miss everything else this year - weekends are not usually good for me as I'm often on call - but this late in the year I hope to be ok.

Haven't been to Snetterton for over 20 years. The last time (in 1990 as I recall) I remember watching Trevor Nation winning a TT Superbike race on a Norton. Ahhh Happy days.

Bikes..... Can't live without them (and for me), I realised I probably wouldn't carry on living if I stayed with them.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

readerj001 said:


> Definitely up for this. I've managed to miss everything else this year - weekends are not usually good for me as I'm often on call - but this late in the year I hope to be ok.
> 
> Haven't been to Snetterton for over 20 years. The last time (in 1990 as I recall) I remember watching Trevor Nation winning a TT Superbike race on a Norton. Ahhh Happy days.
> 
> Bikes..... Can't live without them (and for me), I realised I probably wouldn't carry on living if I stayed with them.


Great , I will put you down then but just be aware that the clubs are meant to be in place earlyish just waiting for confirmation on entrance times but likely to be about 9am.


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

[quote="neilc"

Great , I will put you down then but just be aware that the clubs are meant to be in place earlyish just waiting for confirmation on entrance times but likely to be about 9am.[/quote]

Oke Doke. An early start is not too much of a problem for me as I'm usually on the road by 06:30 every other day of the week anyway. It's about 85 miles for me M25/M11/A11, so not too bad.


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

readerj001 said:


> Definitely up for this. I've managed to miss everything else this year - weekends are not usually good for me as I'm often on call - but this late in the year I hope to be ok.
> 
> Haven't been to Snetterton for over 20 years. The last time (in 1990 as I recall) I remember watching Trevor Nation winning a TT Superbike race on a Norton. Ahhh Happy days.
> 
> Bikes..... Can't live without them (and for me), I realised I probably wouldn't carry on living if I stayed with them.


Will be great to catch up with you again.... I did get some new discs and pads.... The rest will be on the Christmas wish list.  :lol: :lol:  8)


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

readerj001 said:


> [quote="neilc"
> 
> Great , I will put you down then but just be aware that the clubs are meant to be in place earlyish just waiting for confirmation on entrance times but likely to be about 9am.


Oke Doke. An early start is not too much of a problem for me as I'm usually on the road by 06:30 every other day of the week anyway. It's about 85 miles for me M25/M11/A11, so not too bad.[/quote]

Oh and I was hoping you would swing past Colchester and show me the way!!!


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

sexytt said:


> Was hoping to go as would be a new experience, interesting and fun. However it seems i would have to go on my own  would that matter? Lois


Nothing in the rule book about turning up alone... [smiley=book2.gif] though if you spot the other owners en route.... You won't be alone for long!! 8) 8)


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

Pugwash69 said:


> Whatever, I have two cars going for 4 people. I thought I'd ask as it wasn't mentioned. :roll:


Can't you get 4 in your car??? :lol:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Two cars. :roll: Two proper cars with two seats each.


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

Pugwash69 said:


> Two cars. :roll: Two proper cars with two seats each.


Just the sort of car I like.... :lol: 8)


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

TT Mike said:


> readerj001 said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="neilc"
> ...


Hi Mike, looking forward to this but to swing past Colchester would probably add about 25 miles for me. It wouldn't normally be a problem but if it's 9:00am at the circuit I'd be pushing it from my place. I don't mind getting up early on a weekend but not earlier than I usually do on a weekday. I don't venture up in to this neck of the woods very often so don't know of any handy meet points on route. Looking at the map I'll be coming through Thetford.


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

readerj001 said:


> TT Mike said:
> 
> 
> > readerj001 said:
> ...


I shall be coming from A12, A14 which will be further South than the roads you plan to take. 8) Country roads will be a welcome change to M25 John. Turn us all green. :mrgreen:


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

readerj001 said:


> TT Mike said:
> 
> 
> > readerj001 said:
> ...


Will be at the fireworks in Billericay tonight.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Arrival time is 0830 , I thought we could do the same as last year and meet on the entrance road near the ticket gate , we will then be guided in to our position and we can set up there.


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Great stuff see you lot then


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

If the weather, god forbid is shyte, i assume it's the done thing to have a quick hoze down and a good buffing before gates open, and the TT's :lol:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Luckily it's only an hour and half drive from me. Not a bad route through Thetford forest.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

sexytt said:


> i assume it's the done thing to have a quick hoze down and a good buffing before gates open, :lol:


You will get on well with us regulars Lois :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks for that Neil, I hope so. Went past Snetterton today, think it will take me about an hour to get there. I presume the entrance we use will be signposted and can you buy passenger ride tokens on the day :?:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

sexytt said:


> Thanks for that Neil, I hope so. Went past Snetterton today, think it will take me about an hour to get there. I presume the entrance we use will be signposted and can you buy passenger ride tokens on the day :?:


Yes all signposted off the A11 , you go through the entrance off the road and then the ticket gate is further along. And yes all tokens can be bought on the day.


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

All fingers crossed for the weather!!!


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

I have ordered some fine weather from the powers that be. He better not let me down cos it is for "charitteeeeeee" plus i wanna see some of those tops off !!!!! :wink:


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

sexytt said:


> I have ordered some fine weather from the powers that be. He better not let me down cos it is for "charitteeeeeee" plus i wanna see some of those tops off !!!!! :wink:


Makes it very interesting for that wash down with the top off... I'd give more to charity! Lol :lol:  :lol:


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

Pugwash69 said:


> Luckily it's only an hour and half drive from me. Not a bad route through Thetford forest.


Your cars will be covered in trees, mud and pony poo.  8)


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

sexytt said:


> If the weather, god forbid is shyte, i assume it's the done thing to have a quick hoze down and a good buffing before gates open, and the TT's :lol:


Will they have a charity car wash in place..... This day gets better and better. :twisted:


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

Why not ? Have bucket will travel. Need sshome hot sshoapy water and a very nice man with a long hose !!!!! :wink: just the job :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Mine's washed and waxed and holed up in a nice dry garage at the moment. If I go anywhere near the door - when it's raining - I'm sure I can hear it simpering just in case I decide to get it out.

If it's raining next week mine will probably look like it's just come off a stage of the Welsh rally by the time I get to Snetterton. In which case a quick wash and brush up local to the event might be on the cards if I've got time.


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey James are you coming down with kamilla?


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

TT Mike said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> > Luckily it's only an hour and half drive from me. Not a bad route through Thetford forest.
> ...


We don't stray from the road!


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

Pugwash69 said:


> TT Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Pugwash69 said:
> ...


Everything I drive out of Essex into Suffolk, Norfolk the car turns a muddy colour....


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

If you hadn't already guessed i'm an essex girl :wink: Think Norfolk County Council must have shares in Auto Glym or something as roads so s**t :roll: Never had to clean me car so much since moving up here [smiley=bigcry.gif] Lois


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

sexytt said:


> If you hadn't already guessed i'm an essex girl :wink: Think Norfolk County Council must have shares in Auto Glym or something as roads so s**t :roll: Never had to clean me car so much since moving up here [smiley=bigcry.gif] Lois


You scrub my back and I shall scrub yours.... The only way is Essex  :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

sexytt said:


> If you hadn't already guessed i'm an essex girl :wink: Think Norfolk County Council must have shares in Auto Glym or something as roads so s**t :roll: Never had to clean me car so much since moving up here [smiley=bigcry.gif] Lois


I'm an Essex lad :wink: The country roads don't have a curb so the mud off the fields ends up on the roads... I will definetly need to clean my car on arrival.... Unless I drive at 20mph... Which is a rediculous speed in a TT. :mrgreen:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm in the middle of tractor-land. They put signs up saying "Caution: No mud on road"


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

Pugwash69 said:


> I'm in the middle of tractor-land. They put signs up saying "Caution: No mud on road"


Yep I saw that.... Followed by.... Only nuTTers!!! Lol :lol: :lol: (hmmmm that be me then)  8) 8)


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Just a quick reminder guys that it is £10 to get in paid in cash and that the rides are all payable in cash I believe so make sure you brings loads of dosh if you want a ride in a Ferrari or lambo


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

neilc said:


> Just a quick reminder guys that it is £10 to get in paid in cash and that the rides are all payable in cash I believe so make sure you brings loads of dosh if you want a ride in a Ferrari or lambo


There was me thinking I would get a ride in a quality motor.... The TTRS.


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

neilc said:


> Just a quick reminder guys that it is £10 to get in paid in cash and that the rides are all payable in cash I believe so make sure you brings loads of dosh if you want a ride in a Ferrari or lambo


Will there be food and drink vans as well?? :? Or will the TTOC stand have its own Thai Takeaway (TT)


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

TT Mike said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Just a quick reminder guys that it is £10 to get in paid in cash and that the rides are all payable in cash I believe so make sure you brings loads of dosh if you want a ride in a Ferrari or lambo
> ...


There was me thinking i would get a quality ride in a quality motor :wink: :lol: :wink: Have to splash some cash i suppose. :roll:


----------



## noidea (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Neil,

I should be there, I will come and say hello, if that is OK, now I am TT less.

Cheers,

Martyn


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

noidea said:


> Hi Neil,
> 
> I should be there, I will come and say hello, if that is OK, now I am TT less.
> 
> ...


I shall lend you mine.... [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

neilc said:


> Arrival time is 0830 , I thought we could do the same as last year and meet on the entrance road near the ticket gate , we will then be guided in to our position and we can set up there.


I like to sleep in on Sunday [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] are you really going to get at the gate for 8.30???  Would I still be allowed in if I turned up a little later :wink: [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

TT Mike said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Arrival time is 0830 , I thought we could do the same as last year and meet on the entrance road near the ticket gate , we will then be guided in to our position and we can set up there.
> ...


Will take me 1hr 20 to get there by the book [smiley=book2.gif] I might be able to shave a few minutes off the time. :mrgreen: if I turn up with a dirty TT are you really going to "make" me wash it again, jusTT for kicks? Lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

noidea said:


> Hi Neil,
> 
> I should be there, I will come and say hello, if that is OK, now I am TT less.
> 
> ...


Be good to see you Martyn , TT less or not :wink:



TT Mike said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Arrival time is 0830 , I thought we could do the same as last year and meet on the entrance road near the ticket gate , we will then be guided in to our position and we can set up there.
> ...


Mike , the gates open to the public at 0900 so the organisers like everyone in place by then ideally , it's over an hours drive for me too. Bacon rolls all round then once the cars are parked up


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

TT Mike said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Arrival time is 0830 , I thought we could do the same as last year and meet on the entrance road near the ticket gate , we will then be guided in to our position and we can set up there.
> ...


Yep were gonna be there for 8.30 so set that alarm early :lol: Hows about *no* to getting there late :roll: smell that bacon Neil's promised us Mmmmmmmmmm
Finnished cleaning car, whilst checking engine over my dipstick got stuck  need a new dipstick tube Doh!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
C u folks tomoz Lois


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Car all ready see all you lot tomorrow, be good to see everyone too lets hope the weather holds up!!!!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

richyboy said:


> Car all ready see all you lot tomorrow, be good to see everyone too lets hope the weather holds up!!!!


If it's like last year it will be a great day out


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

car all serviced up how stupid is that bottom pan to get off a v6 stupid stupid design, but all ready now see you all in the morning. might get up early to clean it. :roll: 
neil can i have two bacon rolls


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

sexytt said:


> TT Mike said:
> 
> 
> > neilc said:
> ...


Has to be thick cut bacon! Well if food is in the offering then the alarm better work! See you all tomorrow, car had a clean today... I hope the "mud not on the road" signs are up and in use tomorrow.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm hoping to hit McD's in Thetford for 7:45 for a slight snack before arrival. I'll save room for bacon though.


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

Pugwash69 said:


> I'm hoping to hit McD's in Thetford for 7:45 for a slight snack before arrival. I'll save room for bacon though.


Leave some room.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Have a great time gents 

PS Vince can have mine.


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

jamman said:


> Have a great time gents
> 
> PS Vince can have mine.


Ladies (Lois) and gents going.... Yahooooooooooooo! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

jamman said:


> Have a great time gents
> 
> PS Vince can have mine.


Hmmmmmmmmmmmm :roll:


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

Has to be thick cut bacon! Well if food is in the offering then the alarm better work! See you all tomorrow, car had a clean today... I hope the "mud not on the road" signs are up and in use tomorrow.  [/quote]

Mine had better be a large portion :wink: the thicker the better  Have fun tomoz guys  Wanna raise loads of dosh especially for Big C for personal reasons. Lois


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

sexytt said:


> Wanna raise loads of dosh especially for Big C for personal reasons. Lois


Agree with that, my older brothers going through the mill a bit at the moment.

Also Childrens Hospice.. I can't imagine anything worse than youngsters having such a shi*ty roll of the dice.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Have a great time gents
> 
> PS Vince can have mine.


Your portion will feed us all James :wink:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I didn't like to make that comment. I've only seen him eat twice. In one sitting!


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

Am sure we shall all help to raise some much needed cash for all those in need, hmmmm talking of need, I need my sleep, i won't hope for beauty sleep, as I gave up on that along time ago!! See you all wide eyed tomorrow morning. :roll: :roll: [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Neil

It's with regret I won't be able to make tomorrow morning.

Have got some stuff to sort first thing with an assignment and a discussion with my tutor. Il hopefully make it up later and meet you on the stand. I forgot we had to be their that early.
Fingers crossed for some good weather!

Cheers and apologies for only just getting on here to make this post.

Dan


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

We're currently debating if this MuckCoffee is actually white. Killing an hour over it...


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks to all that attended a busy Charity race day , some lovely cars there today. Most of them on the TTOC stand :wink:


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Good to see you all and also see some new faces albeit briefly. Was a lot more in attendance compared to last year and some nice machinery around. Thanks Neil for arranging.

Rich your car looks awesome! Couldn't believe how much it had changed. Definitely need a build thread 

Hopefully catch you all soon. Dan


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Good to meet everyone at today's meet. First one I've managed to get to ... Ever.
A couple of pics from today's outing.

For anyone looking for that extra edge in their 225 how about this for a turbo.


And for those of diminished height looking for a camper van for next years summer holiday

4'10" cut out of the middle. Not surprisingly this thing wheelies on a drag strip. 17.2 secs for a standing 1/4. Not too shabby for a caravanette.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Some good looking cars there (good work Rich)

Think you should remove the Mk2s so they don't detract from the Mk1s maybe park them round the back


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

had a great day, but we must all meet in the same place next time, but it did give nei a chance to clean his car so it looked all WHITE :lol: 
great day and had a good [smiley=gossip.gif] with all


----------



## noidea (Jan 16, 2012)

Good to see you all, even though I am TTless.
Neil reference the conversation about a TTS that maybe an option?! I am still working on that one, it wasn't a definate no.


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

Had a greaTT time.... Thanks Neil for inviting me along.... Who said giving to charity isn't fun?? Best day out I've had for a while.... Got to ride in an Audi R8 V10 and a Ferrari 430 Scuderia V8.


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

[smiley=cheers.gif]


noidea said:


> Good to see you all, even though I am TTless.
> Neil reference the conversation about a TTS that maybe an option?! I am still working on that one, it wasn't a definate no.


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi all, just to say a big thankyou to you all for making me so welcome. Really enjoyed my experience in the Audi R8 V10 which fuels my hunger to do a track day tuition session. Mmmmmmmm christmas is coming, might have to treat myself. Hope not too long till we meet up again for a chin wagg [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif]


sexytt said:


> Hi all, just to say a big thankyou to you all for making me so welcome. Really enjoyed my experience in the Audi R8 V10 which fuels my hunger to do a track day tuition session. Mmmmmmmm christmas is coming, might have to treat myself. Hope not too long till we meet up again for a chin wagg [smiley=gossip.gif]


 Christmas.... Now ya talking!!!


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Cheers guys for the comments, had a great day too good to see you all!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

noidea said:


> Good to see you all, even though I am TTless.
> Neil reference the conversation about a TTS that maybe an option?! I am still working on that one, it wasn't a definate no.


Ok Martyn , keep in touch as yes you right the TTS could be a good choice for you.



millepeed said:


> had a great day, but we must all meet in the same place next time, but it did give nei a chance to clean his car so it looked all WHITE :lol:
> great day and had a good [smiley=gossip.gif] with all


IT'S NOT WHITE !!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Some good looking cars there (good work Rich)
> 
> Think you should remove the Mk2s so they don't detract from the Mk1s maybe park them round the back


If you had turned up for once you could have parked at the front  :wink:


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

neilc said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Some good looking cars there (good work Rich)
> ...


Hey.... You made me pay extra for a space at the front!! Lol :lol: :lol:


----------

